# Me playing Bottesini...



## PostMinimalist

I recorded my self playing a couple pieces by Bottesini.
Tell me what you think please.

Meodie in E

Elegy in D

Thanks.


----------



## PostMinimalist

Does nobody like my bott? oohhh....


----------



## Meaghan

The second one is especially pretty.


----------

